# raw soap warning



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Just FYI (Not that any of you would be dumb enough to do this)

Raw soap will REMOVE the finish from antique tables that you MAY have been too careless to cover completely. SO .....IF there were one square inch of the antique table (that belonged to your grandmother) that you were too stupid to double check on, AND IF you set soap on the uncovered area. The raw soap WILL strip every shread of finish from the table..... 

Of course this warning is completely a THEORY, because NONE of us know anyone so careless to do something so stupid,:bang


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Bummer.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Yep, raw soap will eat the blueing off of castiron. Please be careful out there  I used an old cast iron once to make specific shapes...yeah.
Tam


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Been there. I caught it quick, so not as much damage.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Awwww, sorry you had to find out the hard way. It doesn't seem to bother my cheap formica.....at least not the little splatters that I miss when cleaning up.


----------

